# Meow from Wisconsin!



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone! My name is Anna, and I live in Pewaukee, Wi. I am 16 years old, and am hoping to study dog/cat training and behavior when I am out of highschool. I am currently 'mommy' of two dogs, two cats, and some fish!  

I spend a lot of my time volunteering at the humane society, and am also a foster mom for both cats and dogs.


Here's my first kitty...her name is Snickers, and she is about 6 years old.




















*Sorry the pictures are poor quality...the folder containing her pictures got deleted, so this is all I have right now!*

Here's my new baby, I've only had her since last Wednesday! She still doesn't have a name, but the shelter said she is about 5 months old. Any ideas on what breed/breed mix she may be? The shelter just called her either a "DSH" or "Siamese Mix". The only reason I doubt Siamese is because of her head shape, but I may be wrong. What about Tonkinese? I am not familiar with that breed, but someone suggested that to me. What do you think??
























































*I hope the pictures are small enough! Sorry if they're not!*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Anna!  

I can't see your pictures (my work computer :? ), so I can't wait to get home tonight and check them out!

What kind of dogs do you have? 

Marie - staff to:


----------



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi. I'm new around here too. Very cute girls you have there - thanks for sharing


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Anna!
> 
> I can't see your pictures (my work computer :? ), so I can't wait to get home tonight and check them out!
> 
> ...



I have one Golden Retriever named Maya, she is 1 1/2 years old, and a 15 lb mutt (really, no idea what she is! schnauzer, poodle, terrier something...!) who is about 4.


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are my dogs, for anyone who may be the slightest bit interested!

Maya, the 1 1/2 year old Golden...


















Lexi, the 4 year old Mutt....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! All of your pets are just precious! But the new kitty and Levi - :luv :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Beautiful! Welcome to the forums! Enjoy.  There are three types of Siamese, so the head shape doesn't rule out that possibility. Tonkinese usually have shorter hair, but the Balinese (long haired Siamese) has longer hair. There are quite a few pointed cats that look similar to one another.  She's lovely, whatever her breed.


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!  

Yeah, the only reason I want to know her breed is pure curiosity! She's a shelter girl, so it's not like I paid for a specific breed...and I'd love her no matter what breed she was!


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome!! The pictures are amazing!!

Jenny


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitties you got there


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome your fur kids are beautiful! :luv


----------

